# 88 circle j rancher 4 horse stock



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry guys. Went for a trail ride instead. Lol. Weather was too good to pass up!!

The people posted their trailer on Craigslist. Here it is.

horse trailer, gooseneck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I am really sorry to triple post, but I didn't see an edit option.

I got the trailer. I am trying to decide if I want it to remain a 4 horse slant with a smallish floor space in the tack area (plus the over bed space) or if I want to make it a 3 horse with a large tack area.

There must be people here with converted trailers. I would love to see them please. Even regular tack rooms. Please post pictures! I could really use the ideas and opinions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

